# 71 400 Engine Rebuild



## Annorath (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking for a good and reputable machine shop that has worked on classic Pontiac GTO rebuilds located on Long Island, NY


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi - I realize you are looking in LI, but if you would consider broadening your scope a bit, I used precision engine in Middletown, NY. They do nice work, they rebuilt my 400 block and the owner (Bob) is very knowledgeable.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wasn't Nunzi on LI? I think he's "retired" but still has a shop? Eric Animal on here might know.......


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Richie Hoffman. Well known Pontiac racer and engine builder. 

PONTIAC ZONE TECH FORUMS - View Single Post - Engine builder

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/some-cool-pics-455-ramair-heads-34744/#post287187


----------

